# CyanogenMod - problem Upgrading



## ArnoV (Mar 28, 2014)

I use Ubuntu 13.10 on a Gigabyte H77M-D3H motherboard with an i7 8-core processor and 8 Gig RAM.

The process of loading Semaphore CWM Recovery v5.0.2.7 using heimdall flash works smoothly with no visible errors.

I've booted up to recovery mode and have the Semaphore CWM Recovery v5.0.2.7 display on the screen with a list of items to choose from.

According to the wiki I must now use adb push cm-10.2.1-galaxysmtd.zip /sdcard/ to transfer the zip file to the sdcard on the I9000. I get *error: device offline*.

When I type adb kill-server I get no response to I assume it has worked properly.

I now type adb devices and I get:

** daemon started successfully *
List of devices attached
???????????? offline*.

I have done adb kill-server and moved the cable to another port repeatedly and got the same result every time.

There seems to be a problem with Semaphore and adb, either individually or together.

The fact that Heimdall has no problem downloading the Semaphore, I've repeated that process several times and it works every time, tells me there isn't a hardware problem.

Is there anyone who has actually has this problem and got it working ?

PLEASE HELP.

Many thanks.


----------

